# VW Golf GTi Full Correction, Collinite 915 and Dodo Red Mist QD



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Recently an old school friend of mine got in contact about having his car fully corrected and detailed. We decided that the paint was the main factor here so paid most of our attention to that although decided we would get the wheels off to give them a good clean and spruce up the arches.

I would like to thank the owner and arclight (from CYC) for their help, as this is the hardest car I have had to detail and time was tight. They were a superb hand.

*So here are a few before and afters:*

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










1. The first job was to get the wheels off and give them a good blast with the PW. They then got a soak in Megs Wheel Brightener and another blast with the PW before a clean using CG Maxi Suds. They then got a soak with some AG Tar Remover before another Blast. The tyres also got a soak in Megs APC cut 4:1 and a good scrub with a brush.

A wheel before:










A wheel after:










A wheel before:










A wheel after (no where near perfect but much better):










A wheel soaking in Megs Wheel Brightener:










A wheel soaking in Tar remover:










The tyres getting a scrub:










2. Whilst I did this the owner and arclight cracked on with the arches. First up was a soak in APC then a blast with the PW. Here is the foam after a rinse:










Then arclight got down and dirty with his brush:










An arch before:










An arch after:










The driveway after:










3. Once all the wheels, tyres and arches were done and back on it was time to foam the car with some AB SSF using my AB Foam Lance and PW:










4. Myself and arclight then washed the car using the 2BM and Dodo Born to be Mild.

5. The lower panels then got a soak in AG Tar Remover before another quick wash down of these Panels.

6. The car was then clayed using Sonus Green and some of the CYC Clay with Megs LT and CG Clay Lube as the lubes. The clay wasn't that bad for a 6 year old car that has seen a lot of action and probably never been clayed, although the Tar Remover in the previous step would have helped:










7. The car was then foamed and rinsed again before being dried with the new Dodo Dying Aid and a CG Miracle Drier:










8. Now the car was dry we moved it into my garage. The owner and arclight taped up the car with 3M 3434 tape ready for correction. A this point I took a few PTG readings - sensible levels all over the car which was good as I knew it was going to be a tough one.










9. After several different combinations of polishes and pads on my G220, the most effective was Menzerna Power Gloss and a Megs Cutting Pad (Sonus SFX for arclight). It also took at least 2 hits to get a good level of correction (I really should buy myself a Rotary) :doublesho. So arclight and myself set to work with our machines correcting the paint. We opted for Megs 80 on a Megs Polishing Pad (well a Sonus SFX2 for acrlight) to refine the finish.

A bonnet 50/50:










A close up of the bonnet - a few RDS remain but all in all I was pleased with the results:










Off side front wing 50/50:










Near side rear quarter panel 50/50:










After about 10 hours of machine polishing and sore arms I was ready to get the LSPs on the car.

10. I opted for 2x coats of Collinite 915 applied with a Sonus SFX App and buffed with a Monster Fluffy for some top looks and durable protection, followed by a wipe down of Dodo Red Mist Protection QD to top it off:










11. Glass was cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner.

12. Wheels were sealed with CG Wheel Guard.

13. Tyres and trims were all treated with CG New Look Trim Gel.

14. Front windscreen was Rain-X'd.

After a total of about 15 hours here are the finished results:

















































































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic, it seems to be glowing!

Very well done.


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks great man! Super job, nice shine.
Menzerna Power Gloss, sounds like serious polishing...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks spot on nice 50/50s too


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice results, pics and post as always !!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Same hardness as the golf i did and the same colour:thumb: finish looks terrific, the 50/50 pictures are very impressive there was some muck in those arches, i find pressure washing them first is easier and gets most of it off what lance were you using by the way? the Foam you use is it the Autobrite snow foam? Rotary is lot easier to get rid of those defects quicker not by much though, took me about the same sort of hours as you, but you did have two people at it, thats probably why i was a couple of hours more, i hope i don't have to do another golf for a while.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Superb work as always Alex!! Very nice work indeed!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Where the fook do they live ??? IN a field!!!!!!!!!!

Nice work by the way


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



jeroens said:


> Looks great man! Super job, nice shine.
> Menzerna Power Gloss, sounds like serious polishing...


Cheers and yes it was. I was constantly checking with my PTG and being very careful but it was OK in the end.



saxoboy07 said:


> Same hardness as the golf i did and the same colour:thumb: finish looks terrific, the 50/50 pictures are very impressive there was some muck in those arches, i find pressure washing them first is easier and gets most of it off what lance were you using by the way? the Foam you use is it the Autobrite snow foam? Rotary is lot easier to get rid of those defects quicker not by much though, took me about the same sort of hours as you, but you did have two people at it, thats probably why i was a couple of hours more, i hope i don't have to do another golf for a while.


I know I need a Rotary but just really justify one at the moment. Yes the arches did get a PW to remove must of the dirt! Yes it was AB Foam and not a particulary strong solution IIRC, also in the pic it had been dwelling a couple of mines.


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like I'm in for a tough job next week

Mk4 GTi in met black thats been thru rinse-o-matic :doublesho


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

That's great work, the "after" shots speak for themselves. Well done.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Great job as always mate.....Fantastic 50/50 shots and great reflections there....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely work there, some great correction and the finish looks great


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Superb work


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent Work


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really nice work :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - what a turn around. That was one tired looking Golf before you worked your magic on it. :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Beautiful result!!!!*


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

Beautiful looking car, great work 

Mitch


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

absolutely brilliant work as ever :thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow what a turnaround!! Great writeup.

Paul


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work as always alex :thumb: looks deep


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Top class work as always Alex............:thumb:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow. Nice work. Always love your 50/50's and these inspire me to use my DA more often correcting anything I can get my hands on...there are always lots of takers.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice work mate :thumb:

Very nice


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Indigo blue is a great colour, you've really made the most of it there!

Top work!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Alex, a very rewarding detail done there!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great photography as usual and some great work.

Do you do this as a hobby still, or are you looking at making a career of it?


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Cracking work there :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Cracking turnaround there.

The collinite 915 looks great on the dark colours and topped off with the QD looked great.

Paul


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

As ever mate, brilliant work :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



Rich H said:


> Great photography as usual and some great work.
> 
> Do you do this as a hobby still, or are you looking at making a career of it?


Thanks mate, nope it's just a hobby - the cars I do are friends, family's, colleagues etc. Would be nice to do it full time but I do also enjoy my day job :thumb:


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely job, used to have a GT TDi in Indigo blue, wish mine looked as good as that one, it was swirly!

Lovely colour when its clean, but its only clean for a day or so, like black....


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Perfection, as always!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm really impressed with that. That's a great result, how refined was it before you used Megs #80?


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Excellent write up coupled with some superb photography :thumb:

You really put some effort into that car...and the results speak for themselves. Your mate must have been over the moon especially considering the condition it was in before you got your hands on it :doublesho

Good job, well done :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people.



Sveneng said:


> I'm really impressed with that. That's a great result, how refined was it before you used Megs #80?


Thanks. Well I made sure the Power Gloss was fully broken down to avoid amrring and to help with refining but the Megs 80 really brought the finish up, and again I made sure it was worked fully. I could have added a step of Menz 85RD before the Megs 80, but I was happy with the way the Megs 80 refined.



Griffy said:


> Excellent write up coupled with some superb photography :thumb:
> 
> You really put some effort into that car...and the results speak for themselves. Your mate must have been over the moon especially considering the condition it was in before you got your hands on it :doublesho
> 
> Good job, well done :thumb:


Thanks and yes he was well chuffed with it - hope it starts to wash it properly now


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

We've got two VWs in that same colour and they are a nightmare to correct like that. Nice job


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

SiGainey said:


> We've got two VWs in that same colour and they are a nightmare to correct like that. Nice job


Thanks and indeed it was a bit tough


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, the results are stunning!!:thumb:

Good write-up and photos too!


----------



## Risquenun (Dec 13, 2008)

Well done. you wouldn't believe that was the same car.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people for the kind words :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Fantastic mate, really well done. Nice 50/50's on the tough VAG paint :thumb:


----------

